# Suche Test BMC fs 02



## tanteandi (26. Oktober 2010)

...suche Test zu BMC fs 02; hab hier und da schon geschaut aber leider nicht`s gefunden!!!

...oder bin ich zu doof zum suchen!

HELP WANTED!!!!


----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

...keiner ne Idee!????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (29. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-fso-1.292878.d_odc_produkt_testbericht.2.htm

nimm den da! 
ist zwar das 01 (carbon)  - 02 (alu) sollte aber von der geo usw. gleich sein!

willst dir den rahmen vom bikepalast holen? 
ist wirklich ein suuuuuper schnäpchen! 
sollte man sich einfach nur holen und aufbauen - nur ums zu haben!
überleg schon sehr stark!

gruß tom


----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

...danke für deine Info; ja der Bikepalast hat jetzt einen Rahmen weniger!!!

Der Rahmen inkl. FOX Dämpfer für 399,-  da mußte ich bestellen.

...ist heute angekommen-bin schon am schrauben!!!



...suche halt noch einen (ausführlichen) Test den ich mir dann unter`s Kopfkissen lege!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2010)

gewicht incl. dämpfer?

was hast du incl. versand bezahlt?


----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

...Gewicht keine Ahnung; 399,-  und 31,- Euro f. den Versand!
Hat nach der Gutschrift der Zahlung 7 Tage gedauert und das Ding war da!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2010)

die angebote kenne ich zwar schon lange, aber irgendwie juckts in den fingern.


----------



## TOM4 (29. Oktober 2010)

schreib doch bitte einen erfahrungsbericht wenns fertig ist!

gruß tom


----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

...hat bei mir auch mächtig gejuckt; jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne Gabel- den Rest hab ich schon!!!

Kennst du dich aus !??  Ist das fs 01 (Carbon) sonst identisch !??? (Geodaten).

Vielleicht findest du das Gewicht ja bei den Angaben vom Bikepalast!

...und vielleicht findest du auch einen Test zu dem Bike; hab jetzt in einem `Schweizer Bikeforum` mal nachgefragt!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2010)

hast du den integrated steuersatz auch genommen?

falls ja. welcher ist das?

welche größe hast du genommen?
welche körpergröße?


----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

...einen Erfahrungsbericht; wenn man damit was  anfangen kann!??

Mein erstes Bike: Specialized Rock Hopper  im Jahr 1992

Mein erstes Fully: Das BMC im Aufbau     


...stehe was Bikes angeht nicht ganz im dunkeln; aber das wird halt mein erstes Fully!




.                                                   


TOM4 schrieb:


> schreib doch bitte einen erfahrungsbericht wenns fertig ist!
> 
> gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du den integrated steuersatz auch genommen?
> 
> falls ja. welcher ist das?




Das Set besteht aus Rahmen
                                  Fox - Dämpfer
                                  Sattelklemme (Schnellsp.)
                                  und dem Steuersatz!

Die Lagerschalen sind auch schon eingepresst!

Modell: FSA ZS-3    A-Headkappe mit BMC-Logo!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2010)

wer lesen kann ...  

als ümwerfer wird ein direct-mount benötigt?


----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

...SORRY da hab ich die hälfte deiner Fragen glatt übersehen!

Brauche (fahre) sonst 53-56cm (HT) Grösse 193 (Schrittlänge: 100cm);

und bestellt habe ich die Grössenangabe 23Zoll; was nach Bikepalast Info 56cm entsprechen soll (bei BMC)!!!

22Zoll sind 56cm aber egal; bekommen habe ich einen originalverpackten Rahmen mit d. Aufschrift auf dem Karton: 23 Zoll; auf dem Rahmen steht XL 54cm und da wurde mir schon einwenig komisch!

Nachgemessen sind es 55cm und damit bin ich zufrieden!

BMC und Grössenangaben scheint ein Thema für sich zu sein!!!


.

b 





k_star schrieb:


> hast du den integrated steuersatz auch genommen?
> 
> falls ja. welcher ist das?
> 
> ...


----------



## tanteandi (29. Oktober 2010)

...nee ganz normal mit `Schelle`!!!

...ne Idee wo man einen Test findet!!!





k_star schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ...
> 
> als ümwerfer wird ein direct-mount benötigt?


----------



## Mafrox (29. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> gewicht incl. dämpfer?
> 
> was hast du incl. versand bezahlt?





Gewicht ist 2550g in Größe "M" - habs nachgemessen


----------



## Mafrox (29. Oktober 2010)

Mafrox schrieb:


> Gewicht ist 2550g in Größe "M" - habs nachgemessen




ohne Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mafrox (29. Oktober 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...suche Test zu BMC fs 02; hab hier und da schon geschaut aber leider nicht`s gefunden!!!
> 
> ...oder bin ich zu doof zum suchen!
> 
> HELP WANTED!!!!




hi,

ich hatte schon im anderen Thread die Frage gestellt - vllt. kannst du mir helfen:

brauche die Dämpfermaße - Einbaulänge ist ja 200mm - aber wieviel Hub hat er - 50 oder 55mm?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2010)

Mafrox schrieb:


> Gewicht ist 2550g in Größe "M" - habs nachgemessen



das wären 100g mehr als angegeben.


----------



## tanteandi (30. Oktober 2010)

...also bei meinem fs02 ist ein FOX Float RP2 verbaut!!  Modelljahr 2009

Einbaumass: 200mm

Mein PC macht gerade Ärger und so kann ich weiteres auf der mitgel. CD nicht nachschauen! Hab den Kram auch erst ein paar Stunden hier liegen!

Vielleicht am einfachsten den Dämpfer Googlen!  



.





Mafrox schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hatte schon im anderen Thread die Frage gestellt - vllt. kannst du mir helfen:
> 
> brauche die Dämpfermaße - Einbaulänge ist ja 200mm - aber wieviel Hub hat er - 50 oder 55mm?


----------



## tanteandi (30. Oktober 2010)

100 Gramm         ...und wie genau ist die eine Waage und wie genau ist die andere Waage!!!?????





.





k_star schrieb:


> das wären 100g mehr als angegeben.


----------



## tanteandi (30. Oktober 2010)

...hy mafrox; bist du weiter mit dem Dämpfer!!???

...hast du eine Ahnung welche Gabel bei dem fs 02  (Komplettrad) verbaut ist!!???


...hier im Forum noch keinen (einen) sonst ausgemacht der auch ein  four stroke 02 hat !

Hast du den Rahmen auch gerade  bei Bikepalast gekauft!? Welches Modelljahr!??

Bin mir noch nicht sicher welche Gabel ich ordern soll!!!

Grüsse tanteandi



.





Mafrox schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hatte schon im anderen Thread die Frage gestellt - vllt. kannst du mir helfen:
> 
> brauche die Dämpfermaße - Einbaulänge ist ja 200mm - aber wieviel Hub hat er - 50 oder 55mm?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2010)

bin echt noch am überlegen.
am montag gibts wohl nochmal 10% rabatt auf alles.

der rahmen ist mir eigentlich zu schwer. wären ca. 1,4 kg mehr als mein hardtailrahmen wiegt.
sicherlich ist für touren ein schickes dingen, aber ob es im rennen einen vorteil hat?


----------



## Mafrox (30. Oktober 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...hy mafrox; bist du weiter mit dem Dämpfer!!???
> 
> ...hast du eine Ahnung welche Gabel bei dem fs 02  (Komplettrad) verbaut ist!!???
> 
> ...




der Hub sollte 55mm betragen (laut anderer Quelle)

Seriengabel sind: RS REBA bzw.  SL FOX F100RL


lad dir das 09er Prospekt bei BMC runter - da hast du den Überblick

http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/service/download.html


hab mir den Rahmen für 200 geholt (ohne Dämfer) - daher meine Frage wg. den Maßen


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2010)

fourstroke fs02 2008
http://revocycles.com/product/08-bmc-fourstroke-fs02-45941-1.htm

reba sl und dt swiss 190 dämpfer


fourstroke fs02 2009
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/fourstroke-fs02-09-32894

fox f100rl und fox rp02 dämpfer


@tanteandi
kannst du mal bitte ein foto machen?

will mir dieses copper mal ansehen.


----------



## Mafrox (30. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bin echt noch am überlegen.
> am montag gibts wohl nochmal 10% rabatt auf alles.
> 
> der rahmen ist mir eigentlich zu schwer. wären ca. 1,4 kg mehr als mein hardtailrahmen wiegt.
> sicherlich ist für touren ein schickes dingen, aber ob es im rennen einen vorteil hat?




wenn es sie finanziellen Mittel erlauben, ist der FS01 erste Wahl - leider ist der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer nur noch in "S" lieferbar - aber auch das Rahmenkit (also mit Dämpfer) ist für 1000 ein wirkliches Schnäppchen - und da sind noch diverse Größen zu Haben

mein alter Rahmen (Fully) hatte 300g weniger - das Mehrgewicht des BMC wird sich mit den neuverbauten Teilen amortisieren

das "Mehrgewicht" des BMC wird der Langlebigkeit und Funktionalität der Hinterbaukinematik zuträglich sein 

ich habe def. ein Schnäppchen gemacht - beim BMC handelt sich um ein Spitzenprodukt


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2010)

ja sicher, aber als erstes fully überhaupt muss es ja nicht gleich das topmodell sein.

bei mir würde im fall der fälle eine sid race 100mm eingebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanteandi (30. Oktober 2010)

...hy K star und Mafrox vielen Dank für eure Info`s!!!



K star für dich gibt`s den Post 24 (Datei BMC Katalog 2009!

...oder die Bikepalast Website ...bessere Foto`s kann ich auch nicht machen!!!


andi


.





k_star schrieb:


> ja sicher, aber als erstes fully überhaupt muss es ja nicht gleich das topmodell sein.
> 
> bei mir würde im fall der fälle eine sid race 100mm eingebaut werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2010)

ja, die bilder kenne ich. da erkennt man aber die farbe auch nicht so richtig.

also ist die rahmenfarbe schon sehr dunkel mit einem kleinen kupferstich.
naja, ich warte bis es montag die 10% extra gibt und dann ...


----------



## Mafrox (30. Oktober 2010)

so Freunde

hier ein kurzer Test (in englisch):
http://www.bullbike.net/forum/redirect.php?tid=4127&goto=lastpost&sid=sRAAih


und hier Bilder vom "dunklen Rahmen":
http://www.871bike.com/thread-1985-1-1.html


und vom Grünen:
http://www.ibike.net.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=7051


----------



## tanteandi (30. Oktober 2010)

...den Farbton wird man auf einem Foto immer als  schwarz bezeichnen;  erst in NATURA stellt man fest das das ein (wie soll man das beschr.)  sehr sehr dunkles und wie ich finde superschönes Schokobraun ist!

Kupfer  - keine Ahnung - vielleicht am besten mal in einem Shop anschauen!!!



.



k_star schrieb:


> ja, die bilder kenne ich. da erkennt man aber die farbe auch nicht so richtig.
> 
> also ist die rahmenfarbe schon sehr dunkel mit einem kleinen kupferstich.
> naja, ich warte bis es montag die 10% extra gibt und dann ...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2010)

danke!

ich glaube meine weiße sid passt da gut rein.

zur eingewöhnung gleich mal als hintergrundbild abgespeichert.


----------



## tanteandi (30. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## tanteandi (6. November 2010)

Hallo Leute!!!

Das fs02 habe ich bisher überall (Komplettrad) mit einer 100mm Gabel gesehen!

Verträgt der Rahmen auch mehr bzw. bis wieviel mm Federweg/Einbauhöhe
ist das Teil freigegeben!


Wie weit sind Eure Bikes im Aufbau!!???   Würde mich interressieren wie die aussehen! 

    Grüsse  Andi


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2010)

was für eine gabel willst du denn einbauen?


----------



## tanteandi (6. November 2010)

...so was wie z.B. : RECON 351 U-Turn 85-130 

(etwas doof weil ich die gleich  umrüsten müsste auf meine 100kg- macht zusätzlich 40 Euro)

                               REBA RACE 85-115 U-Turn

...bin mit 100mm bisher gut bedient gewesen; würde aber auch gerne ein paar Millimeter mehr zur Verfügung haben wenn`s mal ruppiger wird!


...bei Tour CC sind 120 mm ja schon fast Standart!

...jemand einen Tipp: (Beste) Gabel mit Federwegsverst. so im 400Euro Berich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2010)

da würde ich dann wohl die reba u-turn nehmen.
nicht ganz leicht, aber auch nicht zu schwer. zudem mit 100kg wohl gut fahrbar.

ich würde aber auch bedenken dass es sich bei dem rahmen um ein cc und marathon rahmen handelt der auf 100mm ausgelegt ist.
wie sich mehr federweg aufs fahrverhalten auswirkt muss wohl jeder selber testen.


----------



## tanteandi (6. November 2010)

...dann werde ich mal bei BMC anfragen bis wieviel Federweg der Rahmen freigegeben ist!!!


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

habe mir auch den FS02 Rahmen bei Bikepalast gekauft und möchte auch meinen ersten Fully aufbauen. Da ich noch wenig Ahnung davon habe, hätte ich gern mal paar Fragen an Euch:

Der Rahmen hat seitlich spezielle Führungen für die Brems- und Schaltwerkleitung, welche ca. 50 cm unterbrochen werden. Wo bekomme ich solche speziellen Leitungen denn her? Oder muss ich diese selber zurecht basteln?

Bezüglich Gabel...passt auch eine Fox mit *80mm*?


----------



## Mafrox (8. November 2010)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> habe mir auch den FS02 Rahmen bei Bikepalast gekauft und möchte auch meinen ersten Fully aufbauen. Da ich noch wenig Ahnung davon habe, hätte ich gern mal paar Fragen an Euch:
> 
> ...




Moin,


der Rahmen ist für 100mm Gabeln ausgelegt

an den "unterbrochenen Stellen" laufen die Züge frei - also nicht innerhalb der Züge


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. November 2010)

Mafrox schrieb:


> an den "unterbrochenen Stellen" laufen die Züge frei - also nicht innerhalb der Züge



Kannst du mir das bitte genauer erklären...

meine aktuelles Hardtail hat z.B. Bremsleitungen (hinten) welche durchgehend 140cm lang sind und wenn ich mich so nach einer neuen Bremse in Shops umschaue, dann finde ich nur ähnliche Längen  und nur mit einteiligem Mantel


----------



## Mafrox (8. November 2010)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das bitte genauer erklären...
> 
> meine aktuelles Hardtail hat z.B. Bremsleitungen (hinten) welche durchgehend 140cm lang sind und wenn ich mich so nach einer neuen Bremse in Shops umschaue, dann finde ich nur ähnliche Längen  und nur mit einteiligem Mantel




rechte Rahmenseite - für die Schaltzüge
linke Rahmenseite für die Bremsleitung der HR-Bremse - die Leitung fixierst du (z.B.) per Kabelbinder - welche du durch die dafür vorgesehenen Ösen ziehen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2010)

jippiieeee, mein rahmen wurde heute versendet.

bin echt mal gespannt auf das teil. 
fÃ¼r 360â¬ incl. versand nen echtes schnÃ¤ppchen.

ich hoffe ihr habt auch am 01.11. bestellt und am 02.11. gleich gemerkert dass euch versandkosten berechnet wurden.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. November 2010)

Mafrox schrieb:


> rechte Rahmenseite - für die Schaltzüge
> linke Rahmenseite für die Bremsleitung der HR-Bremse - die Leitung fixierst du (z.B.) per Kabelbinder - welche du durch die dafür vorgesehenen Ösen ziehen kannst



hui, ich glaube wir verstehen uns falsch. Der Rahmen hat nur auf einer Seite die Leitungsführung für die hintere Bremse und die Schaltung, also direkt übereinander. Die Brems-und Schaltungleitungsleitung bzw. deren Mantel wird an dieser Stelle für 50cm unterbrochen, ist sozusagen freilaufend. Ich will nur wissen, ob ich die fertigen Leitungen so kaufen kann oder selbst anfertigen muss?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2010)

natürlich musst du selber ablängen, da ja nicht alle rahmen die gleichen abstände der zugführungen haben.

mach mal ein paar bilder vom rahmen.

auf meinen bildern ist die führung für die bremse links, und die führung für die schaltung auf der rechten seite vom oberrohr.


----------



## Mafrox (8. November 2010)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> hui, ich glaube wir verstehen uns falsch. Der Rahmen hat nur auf einer Seite die Leitungsführung für die hintere Bremse und die Schaltung, also direkt übereinander. Die Brems-und Schaltungleitungsleitung bzw. deren Mantel wird an dieser Stelle für 50cm unterbrochen, ist sozusagen freilaufend. Ich will nur wissen, ob ich die fertigen Leitungen so kaufen kann oder selbst anfertigen muss?




hier findest du sämtliche Infos zum Basteln am Rad:


http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/MTB_workshop.htm


----------



## Curtado (8. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> jippiieeee, mein rahmen wurde heute versendet.
> 
> bin echt mal gespannt auf das teil.
> für 360 incl. versand nen echtes schnäppchen.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp mit den Versandkosten.Ich werde gleich mal reklamieren. Mein Rahmen wurde auch heute versendet.
Ich hab mir den grün/schwarzen geholt.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2010)

das tolle an der ganzen angelegenheit:
01.11.
10% preisnachlaß
ab 02.11. auf der homepage
werbung für kostenfreien versand ab 01.11.

da konnte ich es mir ja nicht nehmen lassen mal nach zu haken.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> jippiieeee, mein rahmen wurde heute versendet.
> 
> bin echt mal gespannt auf das teil.
> für 360 incl. versand nen echtes schnäppchen.
> ...




Danke für Deinen Tip!  Habe gleich nochmal angerufen und mit der heutigen Bestellung verechnen lassen. Nochmal 30,- Euro zum so schon günstigen Preis gespart. Super...


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. November 2010)

Mafrox schrieb:


> hier findest du sämtliche Infos zum Basteln am Rad:
> 
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/MTB_workshop.htm




Super Seite, danke.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. November 2010)

Bezüglich der Rahmenfarbe "dunkles Schokobraun", meiner sieht eher aus wie dunkles anthrazit.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> .
> 
> auf meinen bildern ist die führung für die bremse links, und die führung für die schaltung auf der rechten seite vom oberrohr.



Nochmal nachgeschaut, 
richtig...
1x links Bremse
2x rechts Umwerfer + Schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (14. November 2010)

Gestern kam mein grüner Rahmen!
Leider passt der mitgelieferte Steuersatz nicht.
Da gehört ein Semi Integrierter rein,oder?
Habt Ihr eine Info wie der Dämpfer eingestellt werden sollte?
War leider keine Doku dabei.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (15. November 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Gestern kam mein grüner Rahmen!
> Leider passt der mitgelieferte Steuersatz nicht.
> Da gehört ein Semi Integrierter rein,oder?
> Habt Ihr eine Info wie der Dämpfer eingestellt werden sollte?
> War leider keine Doku dabei.



semi? ja...Bei mir war dieser dabei: FSA Orbit ZS 3


----------



## amg 2 (15. November 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Gestern kam mein grüner Rahmen!
> Leider passt der mitgelieferte Steuersatz nicht.
> Da gehört ein Semi Integrierter rein,oder?
> Habt Ihr eine Info wie der Dämpfer eingestellt werden sollte?
> War leider keine Doku dabei.



mach mal bitte schnell ein bild vom rahmen.

danke


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2010)

bei mir im album sind zwei vom chocolate.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (15. November 2010)

Hat jemand ein Bild vom Kupfer-Rahmen mit einer weißen Gabel; bin mir noch ziemlich unschlüssig im Vergleich zu einer schwarzen.


----------



## amg 2 (15. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bei mir im album sind zwei vom chocolate.


nicht schlecht , der grüne würde mich noch mehr interesieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2010)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Bild vom Kupfer-Rahmen mit einer weißen Gabel; bin mir noch ziemlich unschlüssig im Vergleich zu einer schwarzen.



ca. am mittwoch kann ich ein bild posten.


----------



## amg 2 (18. November 2010)

wie sieht es mit den bildern aus ???


----------



## Curtado (19. November 2010)

Schau mal im Netzt das findest du viele Bilder von dem schwarz/grünen.
Bei meinen Bildern mit Blitz kommt das grün falsch rüber.
Das grün ist ähnlich dem Ergon grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dick_Tracy (21. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ca. am mittwoch kann ich ein bild posten.



Hast Du schon ein Bild geschossen?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

eben mal schnell vormontiert ...


----------



## amg 2 (21. November 2010)

mmmmhhhh, bin mir mit meinem bestellten schwarz - grünen gar nicht mehr so sicher , wenn ich deinen so sehe.

welche grösse ist das ???


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

ist nen 17" rahmen.


----------



## amg 2 (21. November 2010)

ist das s oder m ???

wie gross bist du ??

wie lang ist das oberrohr direkt gemessen??

sorry für die vielen fragen.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (21. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> eben mal schnell vormontiert ...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/787046


 
Sieht wirklich gut aus! Danke für die Entscheidunghilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

ich bin 1,73m.

15" = S
17" = M
...

waagerecht gemessen 588mm.
steht jedenfalls bei bikepalast auf der seite.

ist wie gesagt nur schnell montiert. das passt noch gar nichts!
sattel kommt weiter runter und wird noch grade gestellt.
der steuersatz wird gegen einen anderen getauscht, da dieser etwas zu hoch baut und der gabelschaft sonst nicht reicht.
der vorbau wird entweder umgedreht, oder ich montiere einen flatbar. 

bei den bremsen muss ich mal sehen ob silberne elixir r oder schwarze elixir cr.
umwerfer kommt nen xtr fd-m971 dran. muss ein down swing sein, da die dämpferbefestigung bei einem top-swing im weg ist.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (21. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> der steuersatz wird gegen einen anderen getauscht, da dieser etwas zu hoch baut und der gabelschaft sonst nicht reicht.


 
Wie lang müsste der Schaft der Gabel denn sein, wenn ich den originalen Steuersatz behalten will?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

das problem ist die konische kappe die ca.20mm hoch baut.
ist ein fsa orbit z3 meine ich.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m118/k690/integriert.html

die kappe sieht aus wie bei dem Z 1.5 !


da ich hier aber sowieso noch 2 gebrauchte steuersätze liegen habe, baue ich da erst mal einen von ein.


----------



## amg 2 (21. November 2010)

bei den grünen rahmen nur z.b. m-s-l 

bei m steht noch von 175-182cm

bin 178 und habe mir deswegen den m bestellt.

hoffendlich ist er nicht zu klein.


----------



## amg 2 (21. November 2010)

und wie lang ist dein schaft ???


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

muss ich morgen mal messen.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (21. November 2010)

So wie ich gesehen habe, muss es bei diesem Steuersatz ein normaler 1 1/8 Gabelschaft sein, richtig? 
Mein Rahmen ein Maß von 150mm für´s Steuerrohr. Wieviel muss jetzt eigentlich noch dazu gerechnet werden?


----------



## amg 2 (21. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> muss ich morgen mal messen.



danke , das wäre nett


----------



## Curtado (22. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich bin 1,73m.
> 
> 15" = S
> 17" = M
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2010)

upps, simmt!

15" ist ja XS.
dann ist meiner ein M rahmen.


edit:
meiner ist natürlich S, den nach XS kommt ja nicht M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (22. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> upps, simmt!
> 
> 15" ist ja XS.
> dann ist meiner ein M rahmen.



Auf deinen Bildern ist doch ein "S" Sticker am Unterrohr drauf.


----------



## Clemens (22. November 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Auf deinen Bildern ist doch ein "S" Sticker am Unterrohr drauf.



Das 2009er Fourstroke gibts in folgenden Grössen:


S   = 17 Zoll = 410mm
M   = 19 Zoll = 460mm
L    = 21 Zoll = 501mm
XL = 23 Zoll = 540mm

Habe auch einen Fourstroke Frameset beim Bikepalast geordert, allerdings ein FS01 (Carbon schwarz/rot) in S (17 Zoll laut Rechnung), sollte heute oder morgen bei mir eintreffen. Vielleicht kommt noch ein FS02 Rahmen in Kupfer und S auf Halde dazu.



@ amg2 

Groesse M (19 Zoll) sollte bei 178cm schon passen, das Oberrohr eines von mir gemessenen FS01 in M (gleiche Geo wie das FS02) hatte 593mm. Die Dinger haben zudem ein recht hohes Tretlager (etwa 330mm), da wird schon eng beim Überstand, zumindest bei meinen 175,5cm. Deshalb habe ich S geordert.


----------



## amg 2 (22. November 2010)

so, habe gerade mit bikepalast telefoniert , habe jetzt den schwarzen mit dämpfer bestellt.

den grünen gibts leider nicht mehr mit dem dämpfer .

vorige woche habe ich nachgefragt und es hies das wäre kein problem.

naja , habe dafür noch die 10% von gestern abend bekommen.

passt dann auch besser zu meiner weisen durin.

die haben mir noch das steuerrohr gemessen,  meinten es wäre 13cm


----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2010)

warum guckt ihr euch nicht einfach die zeichnung an?


----------



## Dick_Tracy (23. November 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären, wie sich die Gabelschaftlänge errechnet. 

Steuerrohr + Aufbau Steursatz + Höhe Vorbau 

korrekt, oder?


----------



## Mafrox (23. November 2010)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären, wie sich die Gabelschaftlänge errechnet.
> 
> Steuerrohr + Aufbau Steursatz + Höhe Vorbau
> 
> korrekt, oder?




soweit richtig - da du bei deinem neuen Rad noch nicht die von dir bevorzugte Sitzposition kennst, macht es sich besser, wenn die Schaftlänge ein wenig länger ist, so dass du (wenn nötig) die Lenkerhöhe per Spacer (nach oben hin) anpassen kannst - den Schaft später kürzen geht immer


hier nochmal der Link für technische Fragen zum Radaufbau/-instandhaltung:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/MTB_workshop.htm


----------



## amg 2 (23. November 2010)

will jemand seinen grünen rahmen tauschen gegen ein schwarzen ?????


----------



## Clemens (24. November 2010)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären, wie sich die Gabelschaftlänge errechnet.
> 
> Steuerrohr + Aufbau Steursatz + Höhe Vorbau
> 
> korrekt, oder?




minus etwa 3mm, damit die Vorbaukappe richtig sitzt. Spacerhöhe (wenn gewünscht) nicht vergessen.


Gestern ist übrigens mein FS01 in schwarz/rot gekommen - 2134 Gramm incl. Dämpfer. Wippe und unterer Link sind auch aus Carbon, ebenso die Achsaufnahmen li/re und das Schaltauge.


----------



## amg 2 (24. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> will jemand seinen grünen rahmen tauschen gegen ein schwarzen ?????



hat sich erledigt.

habe heute mit dem geschäftsführer telefoniert und der macht mir einen schwarz - grünen rahmen mit dämpfer fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (24. November 2010)

hallo clemens ,

wie lange hat der versand gedauert ??

viel spass mit dem aufbau.

wie wäre es noch mit bildern.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2010)

bei mir unter einer woche.


----------



## Curtado (24. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt.
> 
> habe heute mit dem geschäftsführer telefoniert und der macht mir einen schwarz - grünen rahmen mit dämpfer fertig.



Also ich hatte am Telefon nett gefragt und das ging bei mir ohne Problemeinkl. Steuersatz.


----------



## amg 2 (24. November 2010)

hatte zuerst auch nachgefragt , dann 2 tage später bei der bestellung hatte ich einen anderen am telefon, ging es nicht mehr.

heute beim geschäftsführer war es kein problem mehr.


----------



## Clemens (25. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> hallo clemens ,
> 
> wie lange hat der versand gedauert ??
> 
> ...




Bilder (vom Rahmen, der Aufbau dauert noch etwas) gibts zum WE. Versand hat vom 17.11 bis 22.11 gedauert.


----------



## fritzchris (26. November 2010)

Hallo

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welchen Sattelstützen Durchmesser das FS02 hat?

danke
mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanteandi (26. November 2010)

31,6




.





fritzchris schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen welchen sattelstützen durchmesser das fs02 hat?
> 
> ...


----------



## fritzchris (26. November 2010)

Danke dir

mfg Chris


----------



## Curtado (27. November 2010)

Pünktlich zum ersten Schnee ist meins fertig geworden!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mafrox (27. November 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum ersten Schnee ist meins fertig geworden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zugverlegung mit Köpfchen! ...und sonst, wie war die erste Ausfahrt?


----------



## amg 2 (27. November 2010)

was für eine rahmengrösse ist das und wie gross bist du ??

schon die erste tour gemacht ?

warte noch auf meinen rahmen, dann wird meine durin in scharz oder grün lackiert.

habe noch keinen rahmen mit ner schwarzen gabel gesehen.

und wie passt ber xt-umwerfer, habe gelesen das er anschlagen soll.

viel spass mit dem bike.


----------



## Curtado (27. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> was für eine rahmengrösse ist das und wie gross bist du ??
> 
> schon die erste tour gemacht ?
> 
> ...



Das ist ein M Rahmen, ich bin 1,82.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut.Fährt sich sehr agil.
2 Nachteile hat der Rahmen:
Überstandshöhe: Ich bekomme bei Schrittlänge 86cm keine ganze Hand zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt.
Gewicht: Fast 3kg in der Größe M,mein fertiges Rad wiegt 12,6kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## amg 2 (27. November 2010)

habe mir auch M bestellt, bin aber nur ca. 1,79 .

schrittlänge 84 .

sehe du hast noch spacer unterm lenker und eine gekröpfte sattelstütze , müsste dann bei mir ohne spacer passen.

habe mir überlegt einen S zubestellen ,aber da wäre mir das oberrohr zu kurz gewesen.

s-41
m-46

der unterschied ist etwas heftig.

mal abwarten.

ist das die sid als gabel ??

gewicht ist schon heftig.

wie ist das bike bergauf???


----------



## Clemens (29. November 2010)

Kurze Frage an die FS02-Besitzer: Hat der Alu-Rahmen einen integrierten oder einen semiintegrierten Steuersatz?


----------



## Mafrox (29. November 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die FS02-Besitzer: Hat der Alu-Rahmen einen integrierten oder einen semiintegrierten Steuersatz?



semi


----------



## Curtado (29. November 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die FS02-Besitzer: Hat der Alu-Rahmen einen integrierten oder einen semiintegrierten Steuersatz?



einen semiintegrierten Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2010)

soll ich die frage jetzt auch noch mal beantworten?

man sagt ja, "alle guten dinge sind drei."


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2010)

meine baustelle:




was fahrt ihr für schaltwerke?

habe probleme das schaltwerk geräuschfrei einzustellen.
irgendwie schleift die kette schon bei geringem schräglauf im nteren bereich.

die laufräder muss ich gleich erstmal nachspannen und abdrücken.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (1. Dezember 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Gewicht: Fast 3kg in der Größe M,mein fertiges Rad wiegt 12,6kg mit Pedalen.


oh, da bin ich aber schon ein wenig überrascht mit den 12,6 kg. Ich wollte es in Richtung 10,5 bis 11 kg schaffen.
Beim LRS scheint bei Dir ein X1800 drauf zu sein, oder? Mit meinem Gewicht kann ich halt bei diesem auch nicht viele Gramm sparen.


----------



## amg 2 (1. Dezember 2010)

so,
heute ist mein rahmen angekommen.

leider in S statt in M , und der dämpfer und steuersatz fehlt.


----------



## Curtado (2. Dezember 2010)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> oh, da bin ich aber schon ein wenig überrascht mit den 12,6 kg. Ich wollte es in Richtung 10,5 bis 11 kg schaffen.
> Beim LRS scheint bei Dir ein X1800 drauf zu sein, oder? Mit meinem Gewicht kann ich halt bei diesem auch nicht viele Gramm sparen.



Ja ist ein X1800 der neue mit Alu Freilauf.Ich denke nicht das du auf 11kg kommen wirst.Der Rahmen ist einfach zu schwer.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2010)

mein aufbau oben wiegt mit racing ralph 2,25" als tubeless montiert und xt-klickies am ende ca.10,8kg.


----------



## Curtado (2. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> mein aufbau oben wiegt mit racing ralph 2,25" als tubeless montiert und xt-klickies am ende ca.10,8kg.



Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Clemens (2. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> mein aufbau oben wiegt mit racing ralph 2,25" als tubeless montiert und xt-klickies am ende ca.10,8kg.



Glaube ich Dir nicht!! 

Bin froh, wenn ich diesen Wert mit dem deutlich leichteren FS01 Rahmen (Size S, 2134 Gramm incl. Dämpfer) schaffe! Und da kommen wirklich keine schweren Parts drauf, z.B. XTR Schaltung u.a. mit Yumeya Tuning-Kette CN-YM81, Durin 100 R, Easton Carbon Stütze/Flatbar, F99, Eggbeater Titan, Avid Elixir CR Carbon, Rocket Ron...

Kriege ja noch einen FS02 Frame (grün in S für meine Frau), mal sehen, was der wirklich auf die Waage bringt. Der ist zwar mit einem Fox RP23, aber der wird im Vergleich mit dem originalen RP2 nicht viel differieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Glaube ich Dir nicht!!



ich mir jetzt auch nicht mehr!

habe grade 11,23kg mit schläuchen (1x sv14 und 1x sv13).

habe wohl du pedalen vergessen mit zu rechnen.

naja, aber 10,5kg sind mit dem fs02 trotzdem kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dick_Tracy (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch auf einen Carbon Rahmen zurückgegriffen, wenn ich nicht einen Kinderanhänger mitführen müsste. Deshalb Alu mit allerhand Carbon-Komponenten. Mal schauen was letztendlich für ein Gewicht rauskommt.


----------



## Clemens (7. Dezember 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> so,
> heute ist mein rahmen angekommen.
> 
> leider in S statt in M , und der dämpfer und steuersatz fehlt.



Dafür habe ich einen grünen FS02 in M statt in S bekommen. Auf dem Karton stand fett 17'' M, kam so wohl schon vom Hersteller in Taiwan. 

Back to sender. Gibt auch keinen Neuen in S, der Aluframe ist mir definitiv zu schwer, der FS02 in M hat ohne Dämpfer 2776 Gramm und das ist für ein Racefully zu viel und mehr als 70 Gramm wird der S Rahmen auch nicht weniger wiegen.


----------



## Splatter666 (7. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Hab gestern mein schokobraunes Fourstroke FS02 bekommen, wiegt in XL mit Steuersatzschalen, Dämpfer und Klemmschelle 3045g. Mit dem gewicht kann ich leben  Warum sind eure so schwer?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Clemens (7. Dezember 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab gestern mein schokobraunes Fourstroke FS02 bekommen, wiegt in XL mit Steuersatzschalen, Dämpfer und Klemmschelle 3045g. Mit dem gewicht kann ich leben  Warum sind eure so schwer?
> 
> Ciao, Splat



Schokoladenfarbe ist leichter (siehe auch die Werbung für Milky Way Schokoriegel - 'so leicht, der schwimmt sogar in Milch') als schwarzer Lack..

Keine Ahnung, mehr als den Rahmen gewogen habe ich nicht. Das Monster von Klemmring wiegt ja schon um die 60 Gramm, aber der ist ja beim braunen Rahmen auch dabei.


----------



## amg 2 (7. Dezember 2010)

kann man die sattelklemme nicht tauschen ??


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2010)

doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (7. Dezember 2010)

laut personenwaage hat mein M rahmen mit dämpfer und steuersatz ca.2850g.

und sattelklemme.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2010)

kommt so ungefähr hin.
habe das gewicht von meinem nicht mehr genau im kopf.


----------



## Clemens (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab meine Falschlieferung (FS02 grÃ¼n nur Rahmen in M statt in S) gestern persÃ¶nlich in Salzburg beim Bikepalast umgetauscht, da ich in der Gegend zu tun hatte. Der Laden war trotz Feiertag in Ãsterreich geÃ¶ffnet. Ist jetzt doch wieder ein FS02 geworden, jetzt allerdings in schokobraun mit DÃ¤mpfer. Gestern gabs Ã¼brigens 16,7% Rabatt, sprich das FS02 Frameset fÃ¼r 332,49â¬.  Der braune Rahmen ist tatsÃ¤chlich deutlich leichter als der grÃ¼ne, 2794 Gramm mit DÃ¤mpfer (Size S) ohne die schwere Sattelklemme.

Ist Ã¼brigens ein Riesenladen dort in Salzburg - viele schÃ¶ne RÃ¤der (u.a. Trek, Cube, BMC) zu wirklich guten Preisen. Im Laden sind auch noch viele BMC-Rahmen, die im Supersale nicht mehr gelistet sind.


----------



## amg 2 (9. Dezember 2010)

kann mir nicht vorstellen das es einen unterschiedt zwischen den beiden farben geben soll.

wie geschrieben mein M mit dämpfer , steuersatz und sattelklemme kommt auf ca. 2850g


----------



## Clemens (10. Dezember 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> kann mir nicht vorstellen das es einen unterschiedt zwischen den beiden farben geben soll.
> 
> wie geschrieben mein M mit dämpfer , steuersatz und sattelklemme kommt auf ca. 2850g



Das mit der Farbe war ein Scherz!!!!  

Mir ist halt nur beim Wiegen der eklatante Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem schwarz-grünen Rahmen in M und dem braunen in S aufgefallen. Dabei hatte der grüne Rahmen laut Karton Produktionsdatum 8.2008, der braune 6.2009. Vielleicht hat der Hersteller in Taiwan dazwischen etwas am Rohrmaterial geändert. Etwa 260 Gramm Unterschied zwischen zwei Grössen ist nicht normal.


----------



## amg 2 (10. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube das mit dem karton darf man nicht so ernst nehmen.

habe 2 grüne rahmen , auf dem einen karton steht fourstroke 01 in white 2009 , auf dem anderen trailfox in silber 2009.


----------



## Joe911 (11. Dezember 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> kann man die sattelklemme nicht tauschen ??



Naja, meine wiegt lt. digitaler Waage exakt 51 gr. Ein Austausch um hier ca. 10 gr zu sparen kommt doch etwas teuer ;-)

Alternativ: Wenn Du keine Verstellung auf Tour brauchst, dann eine einfache Klemme ohne Hebel.

(BMC nutzt zumindest ab 2009 wieder "normale" Klemmen - für Alternativen ist also gesorgt.)


----------



## amg 2 (6. Januar 2011)

so, bin mit meinem gerade fertig geworden.

was ist mit euren ??








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dick_Tracy (6. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus , was wiegt es wie abgebildet?


----------



## amg 2 (6. Januar 2011)

soory, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.

werde es morgen mal wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (7. Januar 2011)

meine waage sagt 11,4kg.

oh mein gott.

wollte , bevor ich den bmc rahmen gesehen habe , mir einen leichteren ht-rahmen kaufen.

meiner wiegt 1600g.

jetzt bin ich 1250g schwerer .

naja, im frühling kommt ein neuer laufradsatz , kassette , kette ,
kurbel und neue pedale dran.

müsste dann bei ca. 10,8-10,6kg liegen.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (8. Januar 2011)

11,4 kg ist doch ganz in Ordnung...

mir fehlen bisher noch der Laufradsatz und die Gabel. Ich werde versuchen mit diesen beiden Komponenten auch noch etwas Gewicht einzusparen.

So eine Durin, wie du verbaut hast, wäre da schon nicht schlecht! 

Bei LRS muss ich halt einen Kompromiss finden, da ich nicht gerade der leichteste bin.


----------



## amg 2 (8. Januar 2011)

habe heute meine erste ausfahrt gemacht , die durin harmoniert mit dem fox dämpfer super.

habe die durin jetzt seit 2 jahren , ist wirklich eine 1a gabel.

kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Dick_Tracy (18. Januar 2011)

Könntest Du mir bitte sagen wieviel Meter Du an *Schaltungzugaussenhüllen* für das FS2 benötigt hast

Danke.


----------



## amg 2 (18. Januar 2011)

ich messe mal nach , melde mich dann heute abend noch


----------



## amg 2 (18. Januar 2011)

ca. 1,50m


----------



## Dick_Tracy (18. Januar 2011)

Danke Dir!


----------



## amg 2 (18. Januar 2011)

alles klar , mach mal bilder von deinem aufbau


----------



## Dick_Tracy (19. Januar 2011)

gerne, wenn das Bike fertig ist... bei mir geht alles noch ein wenig länger, da es mein erstes, selbst aufgebautes Bike ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonfar (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo !!

Ich wollte mir auch den Rahmen zulegen und hab deshalb mal eine Frage an euch !
Welche Rahmengröße müßte ich nehmen bei 1,76 cm und Schrittlänge 81cm !
Normaler weiße hätte ich M genommen ! bin aber nicht sicher da hier einer geschrieben hatt der er größer wie ich ;schrittlänge 84 oder 86,ist und mit dem M Rahmen nicht mehr genug Platz am Oberrohr hatt !!
Danke im voraus !


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2011)

ich bin 1,73m und habe eine schrittlänge von 84cm.
mein rahmen ist größe S und ist mir zu klein. 

M sollte also für dich passen.


----------



## Apollo Creed (27. Februar 2011)

Hey,
 ich habe mir den Rahmen auch geholt, aber welche Vorbau- /Lenkerkombination passt denn farblich zu dem Kupfer? 

Wäre echt cool, diese Farbe irgendwie treffen zu können Hat da wer nen Tip von Euch?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2011)

dein vorhaben kannst du gleich wieder verwerfen.
einfach schwarze anbauteile nehmen und gut.


----------



## Apollo Creed (27. Februar 2011)

Verdammt, du machst ja Mut! Ich dachte bislang an die Koryak-Serie von PRO. 
Aber das wirkt ne Nummer zu hell auf Fotos:-(


----------



## Dick_Tracy (15. März 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> alles klar , mach mal bilder von deinem aufbau



Hätte ich fast vergessen... hier ein Bild meines fertigen Fully´s!
























[URL=http://img814.imageshack.us/i/p1030295u.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfux (26. März 2011)

gestern bestellt, fourstroke fs02 fÃ¼r 299 â¬, konnte nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2011)

Hi,
wie sind denn die Geometriedaten bei 19"?

Bei dem besagten Händler steht da was von 46cm und 590mm Oberrohr, aber 19" sind doch 48cm...

Danke!

sun909


----------



## xfux (26. März 2011)

stimmt 19" sind 480, aber laut bmc angaben sitzrohr bei denen 460, Steuerrohr 140. ich hab in L bestellt. scheint jetzt keiner mehr in L verfügbar nur bei ebay dann aber 399 


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2011)

Und Oberrohr?

Danke!


----------



## xfux (26. März 2011)

588


----------



## Frediman (27. März 2011)

Hallo liebe FS02-Fans,
ich konnte der Mail von Bikepalast auch nicht wiederstehen und hab mir gestern einen der Rahmen für 299,- incl. Fox RP2 geholt. Absolute Spitze, sieht in echt noch viel besser als auf dem Foto aus, war sofort verliebt....
Heute gleich mal süchtig in den Keller und alle Komponenten vom Rocky Mountain Vertex umgeschraubt...
Der Rahmen wiegt in 19 Zoll (M) mit Schaltauge, ohne Lagersitze und Flaschenhalterschrauben genau 2850 Gramm.
Mit den Komponenten vom Rocky macht das 7391 Gramm incl. Eggbeaterpedale, Schutzaufklebern, Strebenschutz, Flaschenhalter und den Kleinteilen wie Kabelbinder etc., es fehlen noch  die Sattelstütze und die Klemme (heute von KCNC bestellt) sowie der Sattel, da dürften gesamt noch ca. 300 Gramm folgen.
Das Gesamtgewicht sollte also mit meinem leichtesten LRS (3008 Gramm) bei ca. 10, 7 KG liegen, das ist glaube ich nicht schlecht für die Preisklasse.
Das FS01 mit Carbonrahmen stand im Laden, wog 10,5 KG und kostet 5299,- Euro, da sind wir also mit unseren Selbstbauten gut dabei denke ich.
Wenn jemanden die Aufbauliste interessiert, stelle ich die gerne ein.

LG
Fredi


----------



## weissm (27. März 2011)

Hallo FS02'ler,
wenn die Ö-Post mitspielt bin ich nächste Woche auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines FS02 Kupfer in 19". Habe lange mir überlegt ein Radon Skeen 6.0 2010 oder ein Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 2011 zu kaufen. Aber beim Radon haben mich die gelesenen Verarbeitungsmängel  (plus die 15mm Felge, da passen ja eigentlich nur 2.0er drauf) und beim Canyon die gelesenen Rahmenbrüche abgeschreckt. Ist natürlich schwierig zu sagen wie häufig das im Verhältnis vorkommt... 
Aber die Teile von meinem Alten sind noch gut bzw. schon getauscht und eigentlich brauche ich nur einen besseren Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Ich vermute für 299,- + 19,- Euro Versand wird es sehr sehr schwer was Besseres zu finden. Und ich denke bei dem Preis haben die Ösis bald keine FS02er aus 2009 mehr...
Ich könnte aber noch ein paar Tips zum Aufbau/Umbau brauchen. Wie habt Ihr das mit den Schaltzügen gemacht? Ich dachte ich kann mit einen Satz zu kaufen und diesen einziehen zu können...
Gibt es noch andere Hindernisse/Probleme zu überwinden? Wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar. Mache den Aufbau zum ersten mal. Wie viele Spacer habt Ihr bei der Kurbel auf welcher Seite eingebaut? Wie lange ist Eure Kette? Was muss man bei der Gabel noch machen? Kürzel, einstecken und Vorbau festschrauben? Danke 
Herbie


----------



## Frediman (27. März 2011)

Hi Herbie,
ich habe das FS02 heute aufgebaut, da gibts gar keine Probleme - du hast die absolut richtige Wahl getroffen - schon gar bei dem Preis.....
Wenn du meine Aufbauliste magst, melde dich.
LG
Fredi


----------



## xfux (27. März 2011)

geplant hab ich als LRS mavic crossmax st mit nobby nic tubless, xt schaltgruppe und kurbeln, avid elxier r 185 mm v/h (sind zur zeit auf meinem curare ubd dürfen dort den hayes stroker trail 200 mm v/h weichen), lenker (620 mm)und vorbau (110 mm) amoeba (zusammen 360 g was ok  ist)......gabel, mal schauen . da ich auf schwarz weiss stehe sind lenker, vorbau und die künftige sattelstützte weiss. aber erst mal den rahmen haben .
mal schauen wie es wird!?


----------



## Fun-Bike (27. März 2011)

Dick_Tracy schrieb:


> Hätte ich fast vergessen... hier ein Bild meines fertigen Fully´s!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apollo Creed (28. März 2011)

weissm schrieb:


> Hallo FS02'ler,
> Ich könnte aber noch ein paar Tips zum Aufbau/Umbau brauchen. Wie habt Ihr das mit den Schaltzügen gemacht? Ich dachte ich kann mit einen Satz zu kaufen und diesen einziehen zu können...
> Herbie



Ein wenig Zugaußenhülle wirst du wahrscheinlich auch noch brauchen, insgesamt mit komplett neuen Hüllen circa 1,50m. 



weissm schrieb:


> Hallo FS02'ler,
> Gibt es noch andere Hindernisse/Probleme zu überwinden? Wäre über jeden  Tipp dankbar. Mache den Aufbau zum ersten mal. Wie viele Spacer habt Ihr  bei der Kurbel auf welcher Seite eingebaut? Wie lange ist Eure Kette?  Was muss man bei der Gabel noch machen? Kürzel, einstecken und Vorbau  festschrauben? Danke
> Herbie



Wenn du ein Shimano HT2 Lager verbaust: 1 Spacer rechts, Gewinde BSA

Kette weiß ich nicht genau, ich glaube 112 Glieder. 

Bei der Gabel musste noch den Konus vom Steuersatz wechseln. Habe meinen neuen Konus vorher geschlitzt, muss jeder selber wissen, ob er das macht oder nicht. Ist eine andere Diskussion. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## tobias500 (5. April 2011)

Hallo an alle BMC-Fahrer!

möchte mir auch ein Fully mit BMC Rahmen aufbauen...

jetzt schwanke ich zwischen dem Trailfox 02 (2009) und dem Fourstroke 02 (2009) beides von Bikepalast.
Den einzigen technischen Unterschied den ich bis jetzt festgestell habe ist der Federweg. Das TF02 hat 120 mm das FS02 100mm.

Kann man sagen welches der qualitativ hochwertigere Rahmen ist?

oder sind die ähnlich bis gleich?

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## weissm (5. April 2011)

Hallo Tobias,
ich würde mal sagen das Traifox ist eher Richtung All Mountain mit der tourigeren Sitzposition und das das Fourstroke das Marathon Bike. Bei mir war es ausschlaggebend, daß ich meine bisherige Federgabel mit 100mm beim Fourstroke wieder verwenden konnte. Das mit den Federwegen war halt 2009 so 20mm weniger. Heute haben viele Marathon Bikes schon 120 und die AM's 140mm. Evtl. ist der Trailfox etwas stabiler ausgelegt. Aber ich denke das kommt auf Deinen Einsatzbereich an. Wo/was willst Du fahren?


----------



## tobias500 (5. April 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...

Da ich bisher eigentlich nur Rennrad gefahren bin weiß ich leider noch nicht so recht was für ein Bike ich brauche und wie und was ich dann so fahren werde. 

Wie definiert sich denn All-Mountain und Marathon im Mountainbikebereich bzw. was sind die Unterschiede?

Habe super günstig ein MTB bekommen was komplett mit XT ausgestattet ist aber absolut nicht meine Rahmenhöhe ist, daher möchte ich auf einen BMC Rahmen umbauen.

Von der Qualität der Rahmen sind sie also auf gleichem Niveau?

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Joe911 (5. April 2011)

tobias500 schrieb:


> ...
> Von der Qualität der Rahmen sind sie also auf gleichem Niveau?
> 
> Grüße
> Tobias



Ja, beide Rahmen sind absolut auf vergleichbarem Niveau. 

Da das FS02 aber gewichtsmäßig für ein "echtes", sportliches Marathon-Race-Fully nicht wettbewerbsfähig ist und +/- gleich viel wie der Trailfox-Rahmen wiegt, würde ich im Falle einer Ausrichtung auf Touren gleich den Trailfox mit 120mm nehmen. Hier hast Du dann mehr Reserven im Fahrwerk.

Solltest Du ein leichtes und schnelles, sportlich ausgelegtes Marathon-Fully suchen, dann schau Dich nach einem anderen Rahmen um (z.B. Rocky Element in Alu, BMC FS01 in Carbon,...).


----------



## weissm (5. April 2011)

Hallo Tobias,
nach dem Du Dir ein günstiges gebrauchtes MTB gekauft hast gehe ich davon aus, daß das Bike am Ende auch nicht so teuer werden soll. Sonst hättest Du vermutlich anders los gelegt. Falls Du die Trailfox/Fourstroke von Bikepalast in Erwägung ziehst musst Du darauf achten, daß der Trailfox ohne Dämpfer ist. Ein brauchbarer kostet auch noch ein paar Euro. Daß der alte passt würde ich nicht hoffen. Was für eine Gabel ist denn an Deinem Bike? Ist diese brauchbar? Wie viel Federweg? Du könntest Glück haben, daß Deine alte Gabel auch keine Tapered (konische) ist und wenn die Schaftlänge nicht zu kurz ist wieder passt. So kommen zum Rahmen noch neue Schaltzüge hinzu und Du bist mit dem Fourstroke schon fast fertig. Auf einige Sachen wie Hollowtech Kurbel usw. solltest Du natürlich achten. Viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## tobias500 (6. April 2011)

Echt super, wie schnell einem hier geholfen wird.... bisher habe ich ja nur gelesen.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ja, das Fully soll nicht so teuer werden. Das "Teilespender-MTB" ist komplett XT (Schaltung, Bremsen (Disc), Kurbel, Naben usw.) ausgestattet, daher möchte ich das fast 1:1 übernehmen.
Die Gabel ist ne Reba SL mit 100mm Federweg, habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man die auch auf 120mm umbauen kann, daher sollte die ja mit beiden Rahmen gehen, oder?

Was bedeutet den Tapered genau? Wo ist die dann konisch? Schaftlänge sollte hinhauen!

Und könnte ich den Dämpfer vom Fourstroke auch in das Trailfox bauen? Die Einbaulänge ist ja gleich, aber arbeitet der dann auch richtig? 
(Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken bei Bikepalast zu fragen ob die mir nen Trailfox mit nem RP2 Dämpfer aus dem Fourstroke verkaufen).

Viele Grüße und schon mal Danke an alle die sich so nett um meine Fragen kümmern!

Viele Grüße


----------



## CoAXx (6. April 2011)

Kurze frage an euch: 

Welches Tuning hat der verbaute Fox Float RP2 Dämpfer im FS02?


----------



## weissm (7. April 2011)

Hallo Tobias,
120mm finde ich sind momentan der beste Kompromiss aus Speed, Gewicht und Trails für nen "Normalo". Das spricht für das Trailfox. Allerdings wird das aufwendiger. Umbau der Gabel (wenn das geht??? brauchst Du andere Spacer und musst die Gabel zerlegen (lassen)). Der RP2 ist meines Wissens "vorkonfiguriert" vom Hersteller vermutlich passend auf den Rahmen. Beim RP23 (der wäre nicht vorkonfiguriert und hat dafür mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten) wäre ich mir da sicherer, daß es klappt. Die einfachere Möglichkeit wäre das Fourstroke... Für Tapered suchst Du am besten mal Federgaben in einem bekannten Auktionshaus. Da kannst Du Dir Bilder ansehen. Da sind die Gabeln am Schaft unten breiter. Übrigens findet man unter youtube brauchbare Videos für einiges was bei Dir so an Arbeiten so ansteht. Lass wissen wie Du Dich entschieden hast! Viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias500 (8. April 2011)

Tapered hab ich jetzt verstanden.... 

Gabel ist ne normale mit 1 1/8" Schaft, paßt also.

Die Umbauanleitung für die Reba hört sich auch nicht so wild an, denke das sollte ich auch schaffen (bin handwerklich sehr geschickt und kenn mich auch mit Rädern (Rennrädern)gut aus).
Deswegen sind für mich halt die Themen Dämpfer, Gabel und Scheibenbremse neu... gibts ja nich beim Rennrad oder SSP.

Also meint Ihr, wenn ich mich für das Trailfox 02 2009 entscheide, sollte ich mir einen RP23 dazu kaufen? Oder gibts da noch gute Alternativen?

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Joe911 (8. April 2011)

DT M210 Dämpfer mit 200mm/55mm könnte ebenfalls gut passen. Günstigere Alternative: X-Fusion Dämpfer mit vergleichbaren Maßen und Plattform (PVA-serie).


----------



## weissm (9. April 2011)

Hallo Tobias,
kannst ja mal bei Bikepalast fragen welchen Dämpfer die für welchen Preis mitgeben können. Waren bei mir am Telefon recht fit. Mir haben die mal nen Tipp gegeben, daß es zu Ostern wieder eine Aktion geben soll die dann auf der Homepage stehen soll.  Günstiger, versandkostenfrei oder ähnliches. Ist natürlich ein kleines Risiko, daß der Rahmen dann in Deiner größe noch vorhanden ist. Viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## feelbetter (11. April 2011)

Hallo zuerst, bin neu hier und verfolge schon einige Threads! Gefällt mir!

Aber nun zum Thema: Rahmen fs02 bei bikepalast - und meinen Fragen:
1. Rahmengröße ist ja bei der Bestellung als z.B. 19" angegeben, bmc hat aber in der Geometrietabelle nur Angaben wie M, L, XL usw.
Mit ca. 185cm Körpergröße und 85cm Schrittlänge sollte es ja L sein - aber ist das gleich dem 19"?

2. Aufbau - was sind ca. die Kosten, wenn ich keine Teile von einem bereits vorhandenen Rad habe?

3. Es gab Angebote zur Teileliste - ich würde mich freune (auch pn), da ich dann nicht nach passenden Gabeln usw. suchen müsste. Danke!

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten und danke schon jetzt für Ideen und Hilfen!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2011)

zu

1. bei bikepalast gibts genaue geometrieangaben. 

2. was braucht man alles für ein rad außer rahmen und dämpfer? 
teile raussuchen und ganz einfach die einzelpreise addieren. schon hast du den betrag.

3. tolle einstellung!
guck mal was die leute hier so an gabel verbaut haben. 
federweg richtwert: vr = hr


----------



## feelbetter (12. April 2011)

Danke für die hilfreichen und auch anderen Antworten!

Das mit der Geometrie ist mit einer Schrittlänge von 86/87 (hab nochmal nachgemessen) nicht ganz so einfach, weil das bei verschiedenen Marken und Rahmenhöhen-Rechnern genau die Schwelle von einer auf die nächste Größe ist.

Alles andere hat sich erledigt, was das BMC betrifft, da es ja nur mehr in Medium zu bekommen ist (hab beim Versender nachgefragt, 19" entspricht M) und somit dieser Thread nicht mehr passt.

Dann wünsche ich allen viel Freude, die noch den richtigen Rahmen bekommen und den Aufbau erfolgreich geschafft haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyBiker (13. April 2011)

Hi, wie mit mitgeteilt wurde, habe den letzten lieferbaren Fourstroke Rahmen in L zu diesem unfassbaren Preis bekommen! Ist ein irres Teil, ich hab eigentlich noch auf den Haken gewartet, zu diesem Preis gibt so einen Rahmen doch normalerweise nur steinalt oder total ramponiert. Jetzt beginnt der Aufbau, wahrscheinlich erstmal mit einfachen Komponenten (die noch rumliegen). Grüße in Forum!


----------



## amg 2 (13. April 2011)

ich habe das fourstroke jetzt ein halbes jahr und ich muss sagen das das der für mich beste fully rahmen ist den ich je hatte.

bin eigendlich ein eiserner HT - fahrer und hatte schon einige fullys die ich aber immer wieder nach ein paar monaten verkauft habe.

z.b. ein stumpjumper , ein giant aus carbon und ein ghost....

aber das bmc ist der knaller , aus angst das der rahmen kaputt geht habe ich mir noch einen 2ten gekauft .


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2011)

wie soll denn das schwere dingen kaputt gehen?


----------



## amg 2 (13. April 2011)

weist doch nicht wie ich fahre


----------



## CopyBiker (13. April 2011)

Habe ebenfalls schon ein paar Bikes zerlegt durch die Kombination aus SelbstÃ¼berschÃ¤tzung und Fahrergewicht (...), ich hoffe das BMC ist so robust wie es aussieht. Gibt ja keine Ersatzrahmen mehr in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe â oder mÃ¶chte hier JEMAND SEINEN FOURSTROKE IN L WIEDER LOSWERDEN?


----------



## chris81 (14. April 2011)

Hi, da hier viele die BMC Rahmen fahren- vielleicht braucht noch wer passende Dämpferbuchsen:

Verkaufe 2 Paar Dämpferbuchsen (also für oben und unten) Neu!!! 13 Euro

DT Swiss 22,2 mm, 8mm Durchmesser.

Passen für BMC Fullies

Standard Versand nach Deutschland 3,7 Euro, Österreich 1 Euro


----------



## Curtado (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wiege fahr fertig 85kg und habe 140 psi Luftdruck und die Zugstufe 3 Klicks auf.Ich nutze aber nur ca. die Hälfte des Federwegs.
wie habt Ihr eure Dämpfer eingestellt?


----------



## amg 2 (15. April 2011)

ca.75kg mit 120psi


----------



## Fun-Bike (18. April 2011)

Mein FS02 ist inzwischen auch fertig. Bilder werde ich die Tage mal machen und dann einstellen.


----------



## Iond (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir eine Größenempfehlung für 1,72m mit Schritthöhe 79cm geben?
Es soll ein BMC FS02 2009 werden, aber ich schwanke zwischen 17 und 19 Zoll.

Grüße

Iond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyBiker (13. Mai 2011)

Gibts die Rahmen denn noch in beiden Größen? Beim Bikepalast sind die doch längst ausverkauft, oder?


----------



## Iond (13. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile gibt es davon keine mehr, aber ich habe noch einen in 19" (M) bei mir liegen und könnte mit einem Kollegen gegen einen in 17"(S) tauschen.
Das Problem ist bei dem Fourstroke anscheinend das kurze aber dafür sehr hohe Oberrohr. So passt einem bei 17" die höhe des Rahmens, aber er ist zu kurz. Bei 19" passt die Länge des Rahmens, aber man setzt bei unvorhergesehenem Absteigen wohl schnell mal mit den Weichteilen auf.

Deshalb meine Frage zu Erfahrungswerten.

Grüße

Iond


----------



## sik_at (13. Mai 2011)

@ Iond: Also ich hab fast die gleichen Maße wie du und ich würde kein M nehmen. Hatte das Trailfox in M (18'') und das war schon grenzwertig.


----------



## amg 2 (13. Mai 2011)

habe einen in M bei 179-180 mit einer schrittlänge von  84cm .

past.

sollte schon , bei deiner grösse in S sein.

habe bei mir noch einen neuen in S liegen , habe den für eine bekannte bestellt und sollte ihr den aufbauen.

aber ich glauge das wir nichts mehr.

kann mal fragen ob ich ihn verkaufen soll.

fahre das selbe bike und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## CoAXx (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch nen Rahmen nagelneu OVP in M an OHNE Dämpfer. PM bei Interesse


----------



## Iond (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bei dem Aufbau stellt sich gerade die Frage wie lang die Bremsleitung für die hintere Bremse mindestens sein sollte. Werde einen 620mm Lenker mit 90mm vorbau in einen S Rahmen verbauen.
Beim Trailfox musste ich neue Bremsleitungen kaufen weil ich das im vorfeld nicht bedacht habe


----------



## Dick_Tracy (6. Juni 2011)

Fun-Bike schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?



21 Zoll (Gr.L)

Sorry, für die späte Antwort.


----------



## amg 2 (13. Juni 2011)

welche dämpferbuchsen braucht man für das fourstroke 02 mit einem fox rp2????


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2011)

Bescheidene Frage ... bei 1,87m und 90cm Schritt bin ich laut Tabelle bei L. Fährt da noch jemand M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissm (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Michael,
fahre bei 1,78cm Schrittweite 84cm das M. Ich denke ich bin mit meiner Größe an der Grenze zwischen M und L. M würde ich bei Deiner Größe nicht nehmen. Die Sattelstange ist bei mir doch schon ein Stück ausgezogen. Damit verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt nach hinten und am Berg steigt das Vorderrad schon mal in die Höhe. Ich denke das wäre bei Dir noch deutlich schlimmer.
Viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## amg 2 (5. Juli 2011)

so, nachdem ich mir ein fourstroke im winter aufgebaut habe , ist der nächste aufbau für eine bekannte gerade fertig geworden.

ist eine absolute anfängerin , deswegen auch die pedale .









[/URL][/IMG]


und das ist meins......







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chrishan (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Leicht verspätet,dennoch: Glücklicherweise habe ich noch im Sommer von einem User, nachdem mein eigentlicher Rahmen den Geist aufgegeben hat,  einen Fourstroke-Rahmen aus der Bikepalast-Aktion ergattern können. Mit dem Rahmen bin ich sehr zufrieden-schön gearbeitet + gute Federung-für den Preis wirklich nicht zu schlagen.
Grüße
Chrishan


----------



## amg 2 (9. November 2011)

schönes bike und eine klasse gabel

und die weisen felgen passen auch gut.

gell , der rahmen ist der hammer........


----------



## Apollo Creed (10. November 2011)

Ich fahre den Rahmen jetzt ja seit nem Jahr und bin super zufrieden. Jetzt möchte sich mein Vater am liebsten sein Hardtail umbauen...

*Hat noch einer ein Rahmenset in M übrig oder möchte seins verkaufen?*

Dann melde dich einfach per pn


----------



## Mike.T (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Hätte ein FS02 in große M und eines in S 
Das M hat 
Antrieb in XT 
Elixier R Carbon Bremsen 185/160
Fox RP 2 Dämpfer 
Reba SL  mit 115 mm (auch auf 85 & 100 mm)
FSA Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze 
No Tubes Crest / Novatec Laufräder 

Das Bike in S hat 
Antrieb in XT 
Reba SL Gabel 100mm
Stroker Trail Bremse
Laufräder mit XT Nabe 
Fox RP 2 Dämpfer 

Bikes wurden letzten Winter aufgebaut aber wenig Gefahren da es 2t Bikes sind .....
Würde sie verkaufen da ich mir 29 Zoll bikes bestellt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

